
High correlation between data loss events and numer of SMB in US states - yakir-mydro
https://medium.com/@myDRO/high-correlation-between-data-loss-events-and-smb-in-us-states-acd4bf3c52e0#.n3e3p9ulv
======
tiredwired
What is a SMB?

~~~
yakir-mydro
Small to mid-size business

